# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Katelyn Tuohy has rockets for feet

## Robert

I spoke of this young female runner many times on forums. Perhaps not this forum. So I want to introduce this speedster to all of you. She set records every year she was in high school. She was expected to be a university phenonium. She has blossomed. She had injuries her freshman year and then there was CV19. She is now blazing her path to her personal glory by representing UNC university in North Carolina. She is native to New York and is a special female runner.

Check her out.  This is when she recently won a university championship.  Other girls who are taller can't beat her.

*Katelyn Tuohy wins Women's 1500m @ ACC Outdoor Track & Field Championships 2022*

----------

Authentic (05-29-2022),donttread (06-01-2022)

----------


## Robert

Katelyn Tuohy jets past in the 5000 meters. 

This kid is a super fast female.

----------

Authentic (05-29-2022)

----------

